# Cockapoo's and caravans



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi weve just purchased our first ever caravan and i was wondering if anyone one else takes their dogs away in one?

If you have any good tips etc please let me know thanks. It has an awaning so we will be taking Buddy's crate and he will be sleeping in there (hopefully !)
Also how have you found it with your dog on a campsite ,eg: does he bark alot ,had any trouble with other dogs etc?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh how exciting .. caravan with Buddy .. I haven't been on a caravan holiday with my dogs but would love to ... 

I think Frances takes Scamp and Rascal on caravan holiday ... 

I can't wait to see photos of Buddy's holiday


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep should be an adventure ,what have i let myself in for??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol ... you will love it .. all the family together ... best holiday ever


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

We have a tourer and have taken a dog with us for many years. kiaya has only been once but we are planning an 11 night stay over Easter. Our previous dog always just slept in a plastic bed in the van but we are crating (canvas) Kiaya as I wouldn't trust her alone. The laugh is that we bought our current van new last year (our first new one) with the idea that we wouldn't be getting another dog. We took out the carpet in our last van and laid cushion flooring as it was much easier to keep clean. This one has removable carpets so we took them out and just have a couple of washable rugs down. Sadie absolutely loved being in the van and kiaya seems to enjoy it as well. We tend to camp with the same group of people and kiaya did get a bit over excited and started barking if they came towards the van so i just picked her up and put her in the van on her own for a couple of minutes and she stopped. We've never had a problem with other dogs as the places we go insist that dogs are on a lead whilst on site. We have screwed an eyeplate onto the inside of the van in case we need to keep her in one place for a bit, and we use one of those dog screws that you screw into the ground and attach a line to outside. Obviously it's not a good idea to leave them unsupervised. I'm going to Dunelm tonight to buy some material to throw over the seats as we're already fighting a loosing battle to keep her off. I can't believe how the little madam has managed to wind me round her little toes. I'm allowing her to get away with behaviour that Sadie was never allowed to.


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

We bought a caravan because i told hubby no more holidays abroad now we have a pooch! We have only been out a few times as we got pippa and caravan June last year but all was fine. We slept in the awning with pippa as she was in her crate and kids slept in caravan. On the whole barking wasn't a real problem just the odd woof at noises in the night. Some sites were more equipped than others eg. One had a designated dog area which was a small field and it was actually where we did our recall training and had her off for the lead for the first time! Quite a lot of people had dogs and or kids so I don't think noises really an issue! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We've been caravanners for years, but this easter will be our first with a dog 

Were waiting for a canvas crate for Gaia to sleep in (don't want to leave her in awning) I guess I'm a softee


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you going to take it to the New Forrest Donna?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep , JoJo is right, we take ours in the caravan, they love it ! 
They sleep in the van with us tho, we have the bottom half of the door closed as Scamp will sneak out under the awning ! 
Noises at night don't usually bother them, and in the day time we are out or if weather is good we have them on long chains attached to their harness which clip onto a dog tie stake which just twists into the ground .
We put them on this when we set up as well.
There are plenty of dog friendly sites all over the country and you'll often find other dog owners as well !
Scamp took a dislike to a dog next to us last yr ( it was mutual ) and we ended up putting up a windbreak and so did they as whenever each saw the other dog they barked.
We love the New Forest and Cornwall, both lovely areas, loads of walking and beaches !
I always take my hairdryer for the dogs and spare towels for wet dogs in the car ! It used to be a baby bag but now I'm equipped for dogs ! Lol


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

On my bed !!








Took a paddling pool for Scamp !


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh what fun, lucky Buddy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for tips ,we have a dog tie for the ground will see how that works ,will def get a windbreak will try the crate in the awaning but if he dosnt settle i thiink i'll let him in the van to sleep on the floor.

No not going to new forrest this easter we'd already booked to go to a hotel in the peak district ,its our first time with a caravan so will just try some long weekends near us first (think hubbie may try a caravan driving course as well).

Here she is


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pics, nice van Donna. We booked our hols and paid extra for dog before we had found pup! Dudley will be 4 months old when we go down to Cornwall in Widget the wonderbus - our old VW camper. we have an awning but I don't want to leave him in there at night, so I'm hoping he will still fit in the fabric crate we have, there's hardly any floorspace when our bed is pulled out but the crate just fits in passenger footwell area, if not I guess he'll end up on the end of our bed but I can imagine it will be tears at bedtime when we come home and he's sleeping downstairs again.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh, nice van Donna  
Dawn, we have an old vw too. Peppers crate just fits nicely in the space left when the bed's down and she sleeps as good as gold in it. I think she likes that we re all together and she can look at us in the morning.


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Very cool Caravan Donna - I like very much!!!!

I can't add much to this thread, but am watching it with interest as we also have an old vw camper and this year will be our first year with a doggie friend 

We live in North Devon and are contemplating a trip next wknd for a couple of nights, just local but as a tester as we will soon be doing the vw shows and want to see how we go before we do the camping thing with a big group of peeps 

It will be a breeze for you I expect as you have more room - enjoy, you'll love it ))) 

I LOVE the outdoor lifestyle that it gives you!! xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh Pepster and Mandie perhaps we should start a doodle dub club!! I didn't think there would be enough space inside middle of van, theres just enough space to put our feet down when shuffling out of bed! Have a vw show near us first weekend Dudley can go out, thinking that could be a good part of his socialisation, although not sure if it could be too much for him? Donna, we shall try a dog tie and cable while staying around pitch as well, I imagine Dudley will make loads of new friends!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lovely pics of Scamp & Rascal   love them 

and Donna I love her .. I want a caravan now .. better stop begging hubby for more cockapoos and move onto the caravan begging ha ha ha ..


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi we take Wispa in our motorhome all year round, we cover all the seats with old quilt covers and towels and have plenty of towels ready for rainy days. we screwed a big hook/hoop think just inside the door of the van and Wispa is on a 3m line from pets at home so she can reach all around the van and 3m outside. We are members of both big camping clubs which allow dogs on all site. Wispa loves it she even sits in there wait to go while we load up lol good luck its great fun, we may even bump into each other on our travels.


----------

